# My Tango



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My husband says he looks like a disney fish! <3 He should, he's always happy and perky!


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Tango... I dont think you would survive in a fish tank.
Your drawing looks great, and I agree... it does kinda look like it should be in a disney movie.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Cool drawing!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha cute! Aw, silly Tango!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's my bestest fish. Don't tell the others! :lol:


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He really looks SUPER cool. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice artwork!!


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Sooo cute! Wish I had him in one of MY tanks!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! :lol:


----------

